# Invitation - Piano & Strings Competition



## stringscamp

Strings International Music Festival's 2009 Strings & Piano Competition
_sponsored by Cunningham Piano Co. & AirTurn_

Students and teachers: Are you tired of competing for points based solely on "performance perfection?" Then this competition is for you!

Personal, creative presentation will comprise a major portion of the competition. All students will be required to speak about themselves, the music, and what they hope each listener will experience through their performance. They will be judged on this verbal presentation.

Students will be accompanied by Hugh Sung, Director of Instrumental Accompaniment and Student Recitals at The Curtis Institute of Music.

Requirements as follows:
Division I: Ages 11 and under
1. Presentation: Participants will be required to introduce themselves, as well as speak a bit (approx. 1-2 minutes) about why
they love music.
2. Repertoire: One work or portion (such as a movement) of the participant's choosing, no more than four minutes in length.

Division II: Ages 12-14
1. Presentation: Participants will be required to introduce themselves, state the name of their pieces (with composer), and give at
least two facts or comments about each work they have chosen.
2. Repertoire: Two contrasting works or portions (such as movements) of the participant's choosing, no longer than eight
minutes combined. Emphasis should either be on as wide a range of expression between the works as possible OR on a
creative connection/theme between two different works.

Division III: Ages 15-18
1. Presentation: Participants will be required to find a creative way of introducing themselves and explaining how their musical
selections relate to aspects of their own character, outlook, and connections to their audiences.
2. Repertoire: Two contrasting movements or pieces, no more than twelve minutes combined, one of which can be an original
composition, include improvisation and/or express an unconventional interpretation.
Judges will place emphasis on each performer's overall stage presence, from the spoken presentation to the
stage exit.

**First Place winner will receive a $350 scholarship to the 2010 Strings International Music Festival, an SIMF hoodie sweatshirt, a professionally produced video of winning performance (compliments of AirTurn, Inc), and a personalized performance video posted on the Strings International Music Festival website.

Competition Date: May 22, 2009: 6:00 p.m.
Location: Cunningham Piano Co. 5427 Germantown Ave, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Registration Fee of $30.00 per performer
Phone: 856-875-6816 for more information or for the first annual Strings International Music Festival Piano and Strings Competition.
Click the following link to register online: www.stringscamp.com/regpiano.html
Visit the Strings International Website at www.stringscamp.com


----------

